# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Freelance Character Artist - http://www.kolayamit.com

## kolayamit

Hi,
 My name is Amit Kolay, i am a Freelance Character Artist available for 3D Print and 3D Design Jobs. Posting few of my works here, to see more of my works please visit my website athttp://www.kolayamit.com.

Head Miniature :
front.jpg
persp.jpg
topDown.jpg
leftSide.jpg
rightSide.jpg

----------


## kolayamit

Beetle :
RenderCompile_v1.jpg
Sculpting timelapse :
https://youtu.be/s3GGeJl3LGo

Beetle Two :
BeetleTwoZbrushSnap.jpg
Sculpting timelapse :
https://youtu.be/6BpSBiTBHRw

MaleBust Damged :
maleBustSculptcopy.jpg

Kukri Keychain ready :
kukri.jpg

----------


## 3dex ltd

Looks great! You've made some really nice pieces!

----------


## kolayamit

Thank you very much!



> Looks great! You've made some really nice pieces!

----------

